# نبارك لأخينا محمدجاسم العامري الاشراف على أقسام الهندسة الكيميائية



## engineer (23 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نبارك لأخينا محمدجاسم العامري الاشراف على أقسام الهندسة الكيميائية ونشكر له قبوله مهام الاشراف المسندة اليه

ونتمنى له دوام التوفيق والنجاح

أهلا ومرحبا بكم أخى وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الف مبروك م / محمد جاسم 
تمنياتى بالرقى المستمر*​


----------



## سمندل السوداني (23 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك اخي الحبيب ابو جاسم تستحق كل تقدير يا طيب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق... (باقة ورد)


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك أخي محمد جاسم
أتمنى لك التوفيق في مهمتك
مع تحياتي​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبروك علينا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 أغسطس 2013)

مليون مبروك وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## سامي عالي (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك للاخ الكريم محمد 
راجيا من العلي القدير له التوفيق وللملتقى الكريم مزيدا من التقدم والازدهار .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك اتمنى لك الموفقية والرقي واتمنى الرد ع الاعضاء


----------



## عدالة اللبيبة (24 أغسطس 2013)

وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير 

ونرجو مساهماتكم في هذا الموضوع عن الكيمياء القاتلة لعل وعسى أن تنقذوا إنسان 

لكم خالص الشكر لاهتمامكم 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng374818/


----------



## engineer71.4 (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبروك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## maidi (24 أغسطس 2013)

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ، وأدع نفسي وكل مهندسي الكيميا للتواصل مع صفحة مهندس الكيمياء لنكون دعماً لك .
بالتوفيق انشـــاء اللــــه ​


----------



## ali992 (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك...


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك عليك اخي محمد


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك بالتوفيق بأدن الله​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 أغسطس 2013)

ألف ميروووك مهمندس / محمد وبالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## سليم محمد الشيباني (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك


----------



## أبومنة (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك أخى الكريم م/محمد جاسم
و أعانك الله على أداء مهام الإشراف


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك عليه، ونسأل الله له الموفقية والسداد.


----------



## Mon Rashad (24 أغسطس 2013)

Congrats. 
well deserved


----------



## قاسم عبادى (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن البلد (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى طرطور (24 أغسطس 2013)

اللة اللة اللة يكرمك والى الامام دائما


----------



## مالك جورج (24 أغسطس 2013)

تهانينا والف مبروك م/ محمد جاسم


----------



## hayder iraqi (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معلومات عن قسم oil producation
ارجوكم


----------



## foratfaris (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng379415/?fromNot=1


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك يا هندسه واسال الله ان يعينك على ما وكلت به وانت ان شاء الله على قدر المسؤوليه


----------



## jassim78 (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبرووووووك


----------



## mr_1811 (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك التكليف 
وان شاء الله من تقدم الى تقدم 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## rainy71 (24 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك اخونا الكريم بالتوفيق


----------



## wael nesim (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف مبروك والله يعينك على المهمة الجمة دى


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك م / محمد جاسم 
تمنياتى بالرقى المستمر


----------



## هندسة وطن (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك اخى 
واعانكم الله واثابكم
ومزيد من النجاح


----------



## Abu Laith (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والازدهار


----------



## mohamed86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك اخي .. وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مهندسه باور (25 أغسطس 2013)

مبروووووووووووووك يابشمهندس ومن تقدم لتقدم انشاء الله


----------



## كمال خطاب (25 أغسطس 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا باشمهندس


----------



## عبدالسلام الرئيس (25 أغسطس 2013)

ألف مبروك و وفقك الله لما فيه خير العرب و المسلمين و الدعاء لك بالنجاح


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (25 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك للاخ الكريم محمد


----------



## akmalaref (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mamathashem (26 أغسطس 2013)

اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## نميرة (26 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احسان صالح احمد (26 أغسطس 2013)

مبروك استاذ محمد
والله يوفقك


----------



## كبل (26 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وعليك*

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## senior-am (26 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك ،،،


----------



## freemanghassan (26 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك من القلب .. وبالتوفيق بإذن الله​


----------



## abeer3ly (26 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك ولكن ارجو تغيير اسلوب البحث اما للافضل بدون تعقيد مثل ما شاهدت او ان يعود مثل نظامه القديمه اواجه مشكله كبيره كلما ابحث عن شىء ف المنتدى من فضلكم غيرووووووه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## khalid5d3 (26 أغسطس 2013)

:30: الف الف مبروووووووووووك :30:

ونتمنى له التوفيق والنجاح ..​


----------



## على منصورى (26 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف مبرووووووووووك ونسال الله ان يعينك اخى مهندس محمد جاسم


----------



## زايد حسين جلعوز (26 أغسطس 2013)

الف مبروك


----------



## MNARH (26 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف الف الف مبروك للباشمهندس


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (26 أغسطس 2013)

ألف ألف مبروك أخي محمد
ومزيداً من التقدم والرقي والمستقبل الزاهر
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اتقدم بالشكر الى جميع اخوتي واصدقائي واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن *​


----------

